# Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter



## drathy (30. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ein Kumpel und ich haben uns am Freitag das erste Mal am Method-Feedern versucht - natürlich absolut erfolglos, trotz guter (?) Tipps im Fachmarkt, die sich weitgehend mit dem im Internet/in Fachzeitschriften gelesenen deckten! ;-)

Ein entscheidender Faktor scheint dabei wohl die Konsistenz des Futters zu sein, damit sich dieses nicht zu schnell aus dem Method-Korb löst und genau das war - zumindest bei mir - vermutlich ein Problem.

Ich habe mit "Sonubaits Bloodworm Fishmeal" gefüttert und frage mich nun, ob ich es richtig befeuchtet habe, da sich dahingend die Informationen krass unterschieden. Der Herr im Fachmarkt sagte mir, dass er pro mm Durchmesser  die Pellets eine Sekunde mit Wasser bedeckt, in diesem Fall also 2 Sekunden - in diesem Artikel wird allerdings von einer Minute pro mm gesprochen...

Ich selbst habe mich zunächst an die 2 Sekunden gehalten, dann später aber noch mal 2 Sekunden nachgelegt. Kurz vor Ende unserer bisslosen Session habe ich dann mal ausprobiert, ob noch Futter im Korb bleibt, wenn ich ihn einfach ins Wasser halte und sofort wieder raushole - das war nicht der Fall.

Bin dankbar über Tipps von Euch, wie Ihr das handhabt. Gern natürlich auch generelle Tipps, falls man Eurer Erfahrung nach generell etwas gravierend falsch machen kann.

Mein Kumpel hat übrigens mit speziellem  "Method-Futter" gefischt und war ebenso erfolglos. Als Köder kamen bei mir diese Bottom Baits zum Einsatz, bei meinem Kumpel pinke Pop-Up Mini-Boilis. Gefischt wurde mit Method-Körben von Preston und 12cm langen Vorfächern mit Pellet-Band bzw. Boilie-Nadel.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Drathy


----------



## Xianeli (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Die erste Fehlerquellen mit den Pellets hast du bereits erkannt. Die einweischzeit beträgt 1 Minute pro mm. Denke da hat sich jemand versprochen im Fachmarkt. Nach dem wässern auch ruhig 30 Minuten stehen lassen.

Wie tief war denn euer Gewässer?  Es ist garnicht so einfach sein Futter auf größere tiefe zu bringen mit dem MF. Da gibt es zwar abhilfen aber die empfinde ich weniger optimal.

Futter ist da nochmals anfälliger als die Pellets meiner Meinung nach. Da muss man wirklich die Bindung perfekt treffen


----------



## drathy (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Hey, danke Dir für die Info, dann weiß ich beim nächsten Mal Bescheid. Dann muss er sich aber zweimal vertan haben bzgl. Sekunden/Minuten...werde ihn da nächstes Mal drauf ansprechen.

Ok, dann werde ich die Pellets künftig als allererstes machen, wenn ich am Gewässer bin!

Tiefe betrug max. 1 - 1,2m...getestet hatte ich es dann zum Schluss im 30cm tiefen Wasser. Bis zu welcher Tiefe kann man mit dem MF denn problemlos fischen, ohne "Abhilfe" schaffen zu müssen? Die Gewässer, in denen ich angle sind eigentlich nicht tiefer als 2 - 2,5m...


----------



## Xianeli (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Ja gib ihm mal eine Nachschulung  

Von der Gewässertiefe passt das. 2,5m sollten kein Problem darstellen. Tiefer könnte es langsam problematisch werden


----------



## drathy (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Alles klar, danke und ja werde ich... :q

Sag noch mal bitte, so wie ich gelesen habe, funktioniert die Methode ja nur/eher in Gewässern, in denen die Fische Fischmehl-Futter durch Karpfen-Angelei kennen - kannst Du das bestätigen? 

Hast Du hier ggf. einen alternativen Futter-Vorschlag, wenn das auf ein Gewässer nicht zutrifft...also Futter für Gewässer, in denen nicht viel auf Karpfen gefischt wird?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Steht doch auf den Tüten drauf wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie lange für welchen Zweck eingeweicht werden soll.


----------



## Xianeli (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Steht doch auf den Tüten drauf wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie lange für welchen Zweck eingeweicht werden soll.



Beiden Sonubaits normal schon, müsste drauf stehen, danke.


----------



## Xianeli (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



drathy schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke und ja werde ich... :q
> 
> Sag noch mal bitte, so wie ich gelesen habe, funktioniert die Methode ja nur/eher in Gewässern, in denen die Fische Fischmehl-Futter durch Karpfen-Angelei kennen - kannst Du das bestätigen?
> 
> Hast Du hier ggf. einen alternativen Futter-Vorschlag, wenn das auf ein Gewässer nicht zutrifft...also Futter für Gewässer, in denen nicht viel auf Karpfen gefischt wird?



Da könnte durchaus was dran sein, benutze es auch nur an einem Gewässer wo häufig auf Karpfen geangelt wird. An dem anderen Gewässer wo nie auf Karpfen geangelt wird habe ich es mehrmals erfolglos getestet. Normales Futter funktioniert dort aber ohne Probleme. Ich Feeder dort normal und habe eine Methodrute abseits liegen. 

Mit Micro fischpellets Brauch ich da nicht ankommen. Hm benutze ich Futter ohne Fischmehl gehts oft Schlag auf Schlag 

Ob man es verallgemeinern kann?  Weiß ich nicht, anhand eines Gewässers kann man das wohl nicht ausmachen. Da hilft nur probieren, probieren und nochmal probieren.


----------



## drathy (30. April 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Steht doch auf den Tüten drauf wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wie lange für welchen Zweck eingeweicht werden soll.


Ok danke, dann gucke ich noch mal. Hatte ehrlich gesagt gar nicht geschaut... #q

@Xianeli: Ok, dann werde ich es einfach mal weiter probieren. Werde bei den Tests auch generell mal mit einer "normalen" Feeder angeln, um den direkten Vergleich zu haben...


----------



## Bronni (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlVks2GpKoY

  Ich teste seit Anfang April das neue System von Guru (siehe Video) für größere Tiefen.
  Die ersten Versuche zwischen 4 bis 6 Metern waren noch nicht erfolgreich, es war wahrscheinlich noch zu früh in diesem Jahr. Die Erfahrungen sind aber nicht schlecht. Wie  man in dem Video sehen kann, halten die Pellets recht gut am Korb, der Kollege musste schon ordentlich rütteln, um die Pellets zu lösen. Ich habe diese Erfahrungen auch gemacht, Pellets in 2mm hielten gut, selbst nach einer Zeitspanne von ca. 30 Min. waren immer noch einige Pellets in den Rillen des Korbes. Ich habe die Pellets zwei Minuten im Wasser ziehen lassen und wie hier schon beschrieben, noch gut 30 Min. weiter weichen lassen.
  Wie gesagt, es sind Versuche in einem Baggersee, weitere werden noch im Kanal folgen, allerdings mit dem schwereren Korb. Inwieweit die Schifffahrt den Korb versetzt und die Pellets ausgespült werden, muss ich noch testen. Ich muss gestehen, so ganz große Hoffnungen habe ich für den Kanal nicht. Aber vielleicht sind ja die Abendstunden besser, wenn bei uns der Schiffsverkehr und Schleusentätigkeit nachlässt , ich werde berichten.


----------



## drathy (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Hey,

danke Dir, werde mir das Video heute Abend mal in Ruhe anschauen (bin auf der Arbeit). 

Ich habe zum Glück in keinem unserer Gewässer das Problem mit Schiffsverkehr. Bei mir geht es dann eher darum zu testen, inwiefern das auch in langsam fließenden Gewässern funktioniert... ;-) Ich habe auf jeden Fall die letzten Tage noch mal hinsichtlich Futter recherchiert (dazu gibt's hier auch nen Thread) und mir zum Testen mal was Süßes bestellt. Mal gucken, vllt. mögen die das bei uns hier lieber...

Wobei grad, wo ich noch mal drüber nachdenke: Ausgerechnet bei unserem 1. Versuch am, Freitag hatten wir doch "Schiffsverkehr", wir haben an einer Wasserski-Anlage geangelt und da sind die dann leider den Abend noch ein paar Runden gefahren, das Boot immer so 5-10m von unseren Ködern entfernt...vllt. hat das die Fische im 1 - 1,2m tiefen Wasser auch etwas verschreckt... |gr:


----------



## britaner (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

guten morgen!

würde gerne auch method feeder testen.
weiß jemand, wo man pellets und mikropellets günstig erwerben kann?


----------



## drathy (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



britaner schrieb:


> weiß jemand, wo man pellets und mikropellets günstig erwerben kann?



Moin,
also bei meinen Recherchen ist mir kein Shop aufgefallen, der besonders günstig im Vergleich zu Anderen war. Vorteil bei den Futtern ist halt, dass man offenbar lange nicht so viel braucht, wie beim "normalen" Feedern, was den teureren Preis im Hinblick auf normales Futter etwas relativiert...


----------



## Xianeli (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Guckt mal nach coppens Pellets und Micro Pellets. Gibt's  als Sackware zu angemessen Preisen. Die kleinen Tüten mit Namen und Gesichtern drauf sind ja kaum zu bezahlen ^^ allerdings braucht man nur recht wenig was es nicht ganz so schlimm macht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Son Sack haste auch gute 2 Jahre wenn du nur damit Method Feedern willst. :q


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



britaner schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> würde gerne auch method feeder testen.
> weiß jemand, wo man pellets und mikropellets günstig erwerben kann?


Bei common baits. Aber eher größere Mengen... Schau es dir mal an 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## drathy (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Moin zusammen!

Ich muss noch mal auf meine ursprüngliche Frage zurückkommen. Ich hatte die Pellets (2mm Durchmesser) nun 2 Minuten mit Wasser bedeckt aber bin irgendwie immer noch skeptisch bzgl. der Konsistenz. Ich hatte nun zwar meinen ersten guten Biss gehabt (war grad beim Abhaken an einer anderen Angel beschäftigt, wärend die Rute halb aus dem Ständer gerissen wurde...#q), aber das war's auch schon und am Ende des Angelns habe ich dann noch mal einen Korb inkl. Pellets im Eimer getestet und nach meinem Empfinden löste sich das Futter viel zu schnell bzw. schon beim Eintauchen ins Wasser auf/ab...und das soll ja nicht sein, so wie ich es verstehe.

Ist ein zu schnelles Lösen der Pellets aus dem Korb ein Zeichen für zu trockene Pellets? Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps?

Beim nächsten Ansitz werde ich nun zwar mal mit Method Futter versuchen, aber dennoch wüsste ich gern, was ich mit den Pellets falsch mache...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Xianeli (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Gerade jetzt wo es warm und sonnig ist trocknen die Pellets recht schnell aus. Da solltest du immer wieder nachfeuchten. Gut möglich das es daran lag.


----------



## drathy (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Ah ok, gut dass Du das sagst, das hatte ich nicht gemacht. Also die Pellets dann vermutlich eher lieber etwas zu feucht als zu trocken, richtig? 

Blöde Frage, "knetet" man die nach dem Befeuchten noch durch? Nee, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Die Pellets haben teils auch unterschiedliche Qualität. Ich drücke nach dem Befüllen und Pressen mit der Mould mit der Hand nochmals nach, dann hält das Ganze. Auch sollte man den Feeder nicht überfüllen, dann wirds instabil.

Alternativ kann man auch klebrige Sirupsorten oder Honig hinzugeben, das bringt nochmal den Extra-Kick und haftet zusätzlich. Generell solltest du auch nicht tiefer als 2 Meter, maximal 3 Meter mit dem Method Fischen. 

Es gibt einige wenige Futtersorten, die für tiefe Gewässer entworfen sind, aber auch jede Menge Schrott auf dem Markt. Bei Pellets muss das ganze so am Gewässergrund aussehen:






Wird es etwas tiefer, mische ich einen leichten Anteil an Pellets unters Groundbait. Aber nur gemäßigt, sonst hast du zuviel Zeugs im Futter und dir geht alles auseinander beim Absinken. Für mein Empfinden ist bei diesem Bild auch zuviel Futter eingesetzt worden, 1/3 weniger wäre besser.






Und hier habe ich noch ein passendes Beispiel für ein Groundbait. Die Struktur kann man sehen. Keine Partikel, sehr, sehr fein, aber markig. Fischmehl in diesem Falle. Es ist einfach sehr wichtig, das jenes Lockfutter keine Partikel hat, nach dem Auswurf und dem Aufprall zersprengen diese sonst deine Präsentation und unten landet nischts weiter als ein lustig aussehender Korb ohne Sinn.


----------



## Xianeli (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Nicht zu feucht machen! Nur leicht nachfeuchten nach ner weile. Nach dem befüllen kannst du ruhig nachrücken. Stimmt die Konsistenz nicht fällt es dir dann auch direkt auf weil alles abbröselt beim drücken. 

Für ganz harte Fälle reiche ich gleich ein Bild nach. Das benutze ich wenns tiefer gehen soll und halten muss


----------



## drathy (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Danke Euch nochmal für das Feedback!



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Pellets haben teils auch unterschiedliche Qualität. Ich drücke nach dem Befüllen und Pressen mit der Mould mit der Hand nochmals nach, dann hält das Ganze. Auch sollte man den Feeder nicht überfüllen, dann wirds instabil.



Ok, Euren Tipp mit dem Nachdrücken probiere ich mal aus. Ich prüfe auch mal, ob ich den nicht ggf. zu voll gemacht habe, denn ich gehe zu, ich dachte lieber zu viel als zu wenig, wobei die Mould die Menge ja schon definiert, welche man maximal einfüllen kann... Pellets nutze ich von Sunobaits, da sollte die Qualität ja eigentlich passen...und die Tiefe lag bei knapp 2m...

@Xianeli: Ok alles klar, nicht zu feucht! Dann bin ich mal gespannt, aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, da wäre sicher nichts abgebröselt...


----------



## Xianeli (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Von sonubaits gibt es auch die stiki Pellets. Da ist dieses Bindemittel was ich fotografiert habe bereits enthalten. War mit sonubaits Pellets super zufrieden. Leider sind sie aber auch relativ teuer weshalb ich nun alternativen teste


----------



## Mind (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt wo es warm und sonnig ist trocknen die Pellets recht schnell aus. Da solltest du immer wieder nachfeuchten. Gut möglich das es daran lag.



Alternative dazu: Ich pack die Pellets immer in Tupperdosen und mach den Deckel wieder drauf. Da kann ich im Zweifel die Pellets auch noch 2-5 Tage lang lagern und die Konsistenz passt noch.


----------



## drathy (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Method Feeder / Pellets-Futter*

Ok, hab mir eh ne Dose dafür gekauft und die hat auch einen Deckel zum Schließen... :q


----------

